# Tiny bump on his back under the fur



## david2015 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hello,

I've noticed a tiny bump on Hugos back recently, Has anyone got experience with this? Shall I get it checked at the vets? Its just a single bump - See attached image. Hasn't changed in shape or size in the past 2 weeks since I first noticed it.

It's attached to the fur but just underneath so if I pull the fur away the bump comes with it, he's nearly 2 years old now and we've just moved to a new location so I was thinking it may be down to a few different things;

- New environment where ticks are present - first time ever I've had to pull off ticks as we've moved to a new location where they seem to be common so maybe a reaction to bug bites?
- We also walk through a lot of farm fields now and he tries to eat the cow poo
- He's also on different food now tinned and dry mixed - maybe diet is a factor?

Is it likely any of the above bringing out the bump? just looking for some advice on whether I need to take him to the vet for check up?

Thanks


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't think it would be food, or anything he is commonly around. If it was, he would have more than one bump. I wouldn't worry to much about it, as long as it does not get bigger. Give it some more time go away on its own.
I would worry about ticks. They can carry some nasty diseases.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby routinely gets little bumps. The vet says they're cysts, much like a pimple. They usually stick around for a couple months, open up and drain and then disappear. This might be what your guy has. Like TexasRed said, just keep an eye on it.


----------



## Libertysmom (Jul 6, 2015)

Im glad we aren't the only ones asking this questions. Our V started getting those same bumps about a month ago. We took her to the vet (yet again) and he said it's from their short coat. He said that short coat dogs get ingrown hairs easy. Even the dogs rubbing against the coat can cause it. But he offered us a $45 bottle of antibacterial shampoo to,us so the bumps don't get infected. That didn't work and now she has bigger ones. They look like hives to me. I've never had a V so I don't know if this is a breed specific issue.


----------



## jean (Feb 17, 2015)

These look a little different than what my puppy had, but I wanted to share anyway in case someone else has the a similar issue. He had small bumps all along his back. They were visible after he was active, less noticeable when he was at rest. 

The best guess my vet had was possibly a flea hypersensitivity (one bite could cause a reaction like this), but it really could be any irritant. Fleas are terrible this year, so something to consider. An antiseptic shampoo (Douxo Chlorhexidine) did seem to help, or maybe it was just the frequent baths, every day or every 2nd day. They eventually went away, but it took about 2 weeks. The vet said if they aren't spreading, itching, or painful, they aren't a big deal. But they are hard to look at without worrying!

If they had long hair, we'd probably never know....


----------



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

Our puppy had some bumps on her head and along her back as well. Like the others, we took her to the vet. She thought it was just puppy acne or a minor reaction to something like fleas or mosquito's. I will say that when she gets mosquito bites they look like small bumps and go away within a few days to a week. Giving frequent baths is a good idea!


----------



## Libertysmom (Jul 6, 2015)

We switched food for our pup. We have her on Wellness Deboned chicken and Oatmeal now. After 3 weeks, bumps are GONE and her stool is more firm. Solved 2 problems that she was having by giving her new food. Her coat is even shinier. I don't know what food you have your dog on but it could be the food.


----------



## jean (Feb 17, 2015)

Update: 

Our breeder recommended requesting low dose prednisone and/or Benadryl w/Pepcid AC. She also didn't agree with frequent baths (strips oils). She also suggested it was from chemicals in grass and/or chemical flea treatment, but I am doubtful about that. (They appeared before we had started flea treatment and when he hadn't been exposed to much outside yet). I am quite sure it is an allergy to something in nature or possibly food, but not sure what.

We didn't do any drugs (stopped the benedryl since it wasn't doing anything, did not want to do prednisone unless absolutely necessary). We've tried coconut oil (1 TBS per day) and removed the collar we were using and have seen significant improvement (no new bumps, appear to be healing)... but we still have no idea if that is absolutely related, since they have come and gone. The first time they appeared, his diet was quite limited. We did reduce bathing, but we still rise/wash him after he's been in places.

Ug. Who knows?


----------



## lolad471 (Jun 18, 2021)

I'm glad i found this post, I have an 11 week old with a bump like this that jut appeared. It's not bohering him and he's acting normal. i have a vet appt on Wednesday anyways so I'll see what they say.


----------



## issavvibe (Oct 6, 2021)

Our 10-month old has a few white bumps on his head too. Long story short (and a trip to the vet), we think it’s an environmental allergy. Winter is about to hit here on the East Coast (US), so we are hoping his skin evens out.


----------



## anna wright (Dec 12, 2021)

Libertysmom said:


> We switched food for our pup. We have her on Wellness Deboned chicken and Oatmeal now. After 3 weeks, bumps are GONE and her stool is more firm. Solved 2 problems that she was having by giving her new food. Her coat is even shinier. I don't know what food you have your dog on but it could be the food.


It might be a good idea to vary his food even more with diverse meets, organs, egg, fish, etc - thinking about their original natural food vs. the dry overproccessed bisquits. Raw bones are edible and very important in the diet, heat processed (cooked) bones are not digestible.


----------

